# Micro Sim Card



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

So I got my replacement today, Razr, and they didn't send me a micro sim card. :-( im wondering if the full size sim can be cut to fit inside the Razr. Im too anxious to fire this up to wait for my sim to dime in the mail and work prevents me from going to store. Anyone?

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC

Disregard thread


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

You can cut it down to make it fit and work


----------



## joelbionic (Oct 15, 2011)

I tried but it wouldn't work. I already got one tho. Thanks

Sent from my [P]URIFIED DROID BIONIC


----------



## woundtrauma (Nov 29, 2011)

I cutted my SIM-card from normal to micro. It is working fine.


----------

